# Replacing the head with a tablet



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)

I am looking to replace the stock radio/infotainment system with a tablet of some sort. Is there one that interfaces with Onstar? I'm trying to retain everything i see on the screens, but through a tablet. I have alot of info on putting one on the dash and replacing the A2DP, but nothing on replacing the entire unit. anyone have insight? 

Thanks


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

You could keep all the screens, factory radio and onstar. Check out this thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/8792-7-android-tablet-dash.html


----------



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I have come across this before but thought I had seen it already. I was mistaken. I like that setup. I think i will use fiberglass and resin to modify the "GPS" bezel though so the tablet is removable and sits slightly inset or flush with the dash. Gotta decide on a tablet now.


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

I dont have the mylink on my cruze, but my acer 7" sits real nice in the top storage box held in place my some elastic. I only use it when I am using the GPS. To bad it does not have a video input on it.
A few seconds to install it a even less to remove it.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Would the ipad mini fit into our dash? or is 7.9 inches too big?


----------



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)

the ipad mini is too big. that was my first choice. i ended up getting the galaxy tab 2 7.0. it will still require a little detailed modification to get the results i want, but it will be worth it in the end.


----------

